# Betta fish anyone?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm considering getting one, I had a betta couple years ago, but unfortunately I may have made few mistakes with my fishy, like not getting a heater for the tank.
This time around I want to make better choices. 

For those who have fish experience
1) Do you think 2.5 gal. tank is sufficient for 1 fish?
2)What heater and filter do you recommend for either a 2.5 or 5 gal?
3) What is the best food to feed a betta?
4) Anything else I should know about?

Thanks!

I'm also considering upgrading to 5 gal. Do you have any feedback on either one of these tanks?

http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/?srccode=MRFSGOOG&mr:trackingCode=C10F84E5-0F82-DE11-9973-0019B9C2BEFD&mr:referralID=NA

http://www.geekbro.com/index.cfm/p/v/818208?source=GoogleBase


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I currently have a betta Fish, his name is Iris (like a red Iris), and he is, about 4 years old at this point. It's hard to take photos of things in water so i don't really have any recent ones >_<.

I had a previous Betta who also lived to be 4, but that is because when I was changing his water one day, I put him into a small container, went to my grandma's house, and he jumped out of it and died while I was gone :C.

Now to answer your questions 

1. Yes, mine is in a glass bowl that holds about 2+ gallons, but less than 3. I once had a Betta in a plastic bowl and it died within a week, so I only use glass now. Also my grandma's bettas all lived in plastic bowls and all died within 6 months.

2. He won't be needing a filter, Betta fishes can use the oxygen in the air, don't remember exactly how, but they can breathe out of water. I suppose a filter could be used instead of changing the water regularly but I don't know. As for a heater, I can't help because it never gets cold where I live =/.

3. The best food to feed would be the kind you grow your on your own like Micro-shrimp/Brine shrimp or these little worms you grow in oatmeal. Those are pretty expensive and require all sorts of odd equipment, so I personally feed dried blood worms, and Hikari Bio-Gold pellets (there's one variety that has more fish-meals/more meat content). I opted for the pellets because Betta fish are carnivores and flakes are usually (not always) much more filled with grains, etc. I've always wanted to mix in dried shrimp too but I have never found them. Also, I'm sure there must be a better commercial food than what I feed but I'll tell you if I ever find it, lol. Most of the stuff is crap.
Feeding times: Once a day, 1-2 blood worms or 3-4 pellets. I also fast him once every 2 weeks or so. They call the worms and Shrimp "treats", but I would feed them more often than I feed pellets.

4. Nothing really, ask away 

That second tank looks nice, I'm racist against the first one because it's plastic. I can't prove anything, but I have the feeling that the plastic might hold bacteria better or spew out strange chemicals to the fish.

The bowl I use is like this one, just clear glass: Imagine Goldl.l.c. 2.5 GALLON GFB-8 Drum Fishbowl - Geekbro.com
Never knew it was so cheap, lol. Had it for years. But since there's no filter it means regularly (once every 1-2 weeks) changing the water and using a water conditioner in the fresh, clean water.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Out of those two options, I would purchase the Aquatic Edge aquarium kit. Although I'm not crazy about plastic tanks, it does look nicer than the other, plus it comes with water conditioner and a couple of decorative plants.

I have a tropical fish tank and a cichlid tank, and I have had betas before. They can live in very small spaces with very little water, so the 2.5 gallon should be fine, but personally I would prefer a 5 gallon (I believe it's easier to keep higher water quality with a larger tank). 

As far as food, I use New Life Spectrum. It comes in several different sizes for different fish, the small granules for tropical fish should be fine for a beta. I don't know a whole lot about fish nutrition (thats my boyfriends job :tongue but from what I understand it is one of the best. We also feed live brine shrimp to all of our fish about once a week, betas should enjoy them too. 

I would also recommend getting lots of live plants for your tank. My betas always seemed more content when they had lots of plants to hide in.

Good luck!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

& 3Musketeers is correct... betas do not need a filter, however, I would recommend one (especially if you are going to have live plants). It keeps the tank cleaner and isn't much maintenance with only one fish (you wont have to change the carbon cartridges very often). 

A heater is important... betas like warm water.  76 degrees F. (I believe) fish are more active and happy when their tank is the correct temperature.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Aaand I take back the thing about strange, expensive equipment to grow brine shrimp.

One of those same websites you linked form the aquariums has:
San Francisco Bay Brand Shrimpery - Fish.com
Ocean Star International Brine Shrimp Eggs .21 oz - Fish.com

Curse local stores and their horrible selection.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I think I'll get the 5 gallon just because I want the fish to have more space to move around and not clean so much. 

Last time I had fish, the cleaning was a nightmare,Im not sure if I was doing it right, but I would ciphon out half the water to replace with new, then all the food crumbs/poo would float around the tank (filter didnt help much), so i would end up scrubbing out the whole thing and washing the gravel. Granted, this was with 2 messy goldfish and they do poop a lot. 

3Musketeers- both of those tanks are acrylic, I've had a marineland brand before (different design) and the filter is came with was pretty lousy, so I'm opting to try the other one, even if its cheaper. 

Thanks you all for suggestions!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great advice so far....just wanted to add some things.

-I would recommend getting a water testing kit for ammonia and pH. In the beginning I would test the ammonia frequently until you figure out your water changing schedule. You always want to see ammonia at zero, or else you can get a betta with ammonia burned fins. Whenever you see any ammonia, do a water change to bring the reading back down to zero.

-I also like the 5 gallon idea. The more water, the easier it is to keep the water happy and clean.

-Bettas do not like filters. A lot of times if the water flow is too fast, it can rip and tear their delicate fins. Bettas originated from Asia where they lived in rice patties, so they like still waters. Due to no filter you must perform weekly water changes. Rather it be 100% water changes once a week, 50% water changes twice a week, and so on (by testing your ammonia you will be able to determine how often you will need to do water changes).

-Always keep a lid on! Yes, bettas do and can jump.

-I strongly suggest getting live plants. Not only do they help to keep the tank clean, they are really nice to look at and provide a hiding place. Another important thing is that live plants will not rip a betta's tail like the hard stiff plastic plants would.

-And how funny is this! Betta's are carnivores!! :biggrin: They need high protein foods. Hakari Betta Pellets make a good staple. You can also feed frozen bloodworms thawed (mine LOVE them), frozen brine shrimp thawed, frozen beef heart occasionally, and anything live....mine love mosquito larva, fruit flies, etc.

-If your betta seems constipated you can feed a pea (shelled and cut into small pieces) and it will usually help move things along. 

-I'm sure you already know this, but only keep one male in a tank. And, the only time a male should be with a female is when you are spawning them...other wise someone will beat up and possible kill the other (the females can be just as nasty as the males!) :biggrin:

I love bettas....they are so much fun and so full of character. You must post up pics. once you get yours. :smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My betta is in a 10 gallon (heated and filtered) planted tank with five corydoras. They really enjoy plants and actually use them for resting. There are many low maintenance plants for low tech aquariums like anubias and java fern. Some bettas can be far more aggressive than others, but all that I've had actually seem to enjoy the company of my corys. They sort of play chase each other, he eats with them on the bottom very frequently, he hangs out amongst them more often than not. I feed them and my goldies frozen/thawed brine shrimp, blood worms, etc, and also an omnivore mix that mostly my corys and goldies (separate tank) eat.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I've seen the ripping of fins plastic plants do that saraj mentioned (not my own fish), not pretty. A real plant would be so much better, or at least ornaments that they can't get their tails stuck on.

Ooh, and mosquito larvae is an easy food source to grow , just need a bucket and water outdoors lol.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, yes, I never used the plastic plants before either, I prefer the natural ones. I also used to give mosquito larvae which we have plenty off, my betta used to love it.


----------



## Maurits (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spam....but?*



Unosmom said:


> Thanks for the info, I think I'll get the 5 gallon just because I want the fish to have more space to move around and not clean so much.
> 
> Last time I had fish tank, the cleaning was a nightmare,Im not sure if I was doing it right, but I would ciphon out half the water to replace with new, then all the food crumbs/poo would float around the tank (filter didnt help much), so i would end up scrubbing out the whole thing and washing the gravel. Granted, this was with 2 messy goldfish and they do poop a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Most of the tank owners have problem with cloudy tank with unclear water and tired with cleaning. But sometimes it happens when we over feed the fishes. I have heard the fish's stomachs are usually smaller than their eyes. So feed them according to that. Also make sure all the food which offered by you should be consumable within two minutes.

Overfeeding will make you work more on cleaning the tank. :fish:


----------



## Maurits (Mar 3, 2011)

what are betta fish


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

didnt you say you had some of your own?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG how did I miss a thread about bettas?? I adore these little stinkers... I have four. Three males- Helios, Kiss, and Double. Plus a female Ms. Banana.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Bettas are great, they're what got me into aquarium keeping (8 years later and now I have six aquariums, two of which are marine reefs). But even though I'm more into marine these days, I still have two bettas as pets . Apricot and Sir Hudson. Each betta lives in his own planted 5-gallon (Walstad method). I think I'll always have at least one betta.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

MS. BANANA! Hahaha how cute is that?!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

She's so yellow that's what she reminds me of! She even has little black spots on her... I should have known that would mean she was ROTTEN. Ms. Banana has a major 'tude. 

I don't wanna hijack the thread, so I'll make a new post for tank pics.


----------

